# What to do with sour milk?



## faye_arv (Aug 26, 2008)

I left my goats milk in the fridge too long and it went sour, do I throw it away or can I make something with it??

Hope you can help 

Faye


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't think of a think you can do with soured milk.  I'd throw it away without a blink!


----------



## faye_arv (Aug 26, 2008)

I found on the net a few recipes like sour milk cookies but I'm worried whether they are any good or we'll get sick in the end?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 26, 2008)

make biscuits


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2008)

I use it to clean my sinks pipes.


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2008)

Dave's right - biscuits use soured milk (and if you don't have it, you just use regular milk with either lemon juice or white vinegar in it)


----------



## pacanis (Aug 26, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I can't think of a think you can do with soured milk. *I'd throw it away without a blink*!


 
I'd throw it away without a breath 
Maybe this is a holdover from the days of outdoor milkboxes and "Fred Nagle's" milk delivery, when we used to get our milk in glass bottles with foil tops, but I can spot sour milk three days away.  I won't eat raisin bran today because of it's association with sour milk.

Yep, drain cleaner.


----------



## Constance (Aug 26, 2008)

Please throw it away. It has bad organisms in it.

If you have a recipe that calls for sour milk, you just add a little vinegar to the milk. Isn't that right, GB?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

jkath said:


> Dave's right - biscuits use soured milk (and if you don't have it, you just use regular milk with either lemon juice or white vinegar in it)



OK - I have questions!  Yes, you can make BUTTERMILK with lemon juice, lime juice, or vinegar.  That is soured milk as opposed to sweet milk (regular milk) but it's not milk gone bad!  

Just the smell alone of actual turned bad sour milk is disgusting!  Surely that stuff doesn't settle right in your stomach.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

Constance said:


> Please throw it away. It has bad organisms in it.
> 
> If you have a recipe that calls for sour milk, you just add a little vinegar to the milk. Isn't that right, GB?



Yes, that is right.  Again, buttermilk is a whole different beast than SOURED milk.  For a cup of milk I use 1 - 2 TBS of lime juice (don't ask why but I like lime).  You can also use lemon juice or white vinegar.  I mix it in the milk and wait about 5 minutes.  If it hasn't curdled quite enough I add a bit more.   This is waaaaaaaay different IMHO than milk gone bad.  

...gosh, I think I just repeated myself.  Sorry!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 26, 2008)

It depends if milk was pasturised or not. if it was then dump it. If it was not make butter milk and then use for number of things. Pancakes one of them.


----------

